# great barr colony (st margarets asylum) still standing , great barr , may 2011



## abandoned-angel (May 18, 2011)

went out for a walk the other to great barr park looking for st margarets asylum but id been told(like alot of others) that there is nothing left but that is untrue , alot atill remains including the asylum itself which dates back to 1777 and was owned by the scott family.it was leased by samual galton in the 1780's for his launar society meetings.
From 1919 to 1978 it became great barr idiot colony and a couple of the 20 or so hospital buildings which surrounded the asylum still stand including an isolation ward but most of it has been demolished to make a new housing estate 
you cant get into the asylum tho as its got high security and 2 bull mastiffs on the fence but its well worth look.


----------



## themousepolice (May 18, 2011)

*great barbarians*

some good north birmingham sites your putting on. excellent stuff keep up the good work.

personnally i feel everyone in Great Barr should be in a mental asylum.... BISHY37 take note.

do you know of the large brick built factory on the end of Station St Walsall? i think it has BOAK on its tower and has been part of the skyline for years (did they make cardbord boxes ?) then it became a seatshop but is dissused now and up for sale....... any way worth a look if your in the area.


----------



## night crawler (May 18, 2011)

That is a fine looking building there, wonder what it was like inside.


----------



## sophietherat (May 27, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> some good north birmingham sites your putting on. excellent stuff keep up the good work.
> 
> personnally i feel everyone in Great Barr should be in a mental asylum.... BISHY37 take note.
> 
> do you know of the large brick built factory on the end of Station St Walsall? i think it has BOAK on its tower and has been part of the skyline for years (did they make cardbord boxes ?) then it became a seatshop but is dissused now and up for sale....... any way worth a look if your in the area.



Boak was a leather tanners and the last of its kind in Walsall!


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 27, 2011)

I am not sure on how this forum responds to posting links to other UE forums, but here is my report of St. Mag's form 2006-2011


http://www.urbexforums.co.uk/showthread.php/11663-St-Margaret-s-Hosptial-Great-Barr-2006-to-2011 


You will see that there is bugger all left of the site, that hall wasn't even an eighth of the site.


----------

